# SX2 opinion please



## Rightwing (Nov 6, 2009)

Found a used sx2 synthetic 26" with 2 chokes in mint condition for sale for $475 at my local gun shop. Ive always shot browning guns and have zero experience with Winchesters. Ive heard all the positive hype about the sx3 so whats the word on the street on the sx2? Are they good guns? Durable in harsh weather? Smooth? Good reputation? All opinions welcome.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

yes, yes , yes to all the above, and easier to clean then the X-3. May have a little more recoil than the X-3 but not bad. The insides are basically a Browning.

They are a good gun


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

A little wider in the receiver and rib, a little heavier, internally they are pretty much the same. Comes apart exactly the same as the SX3....


----------

